
Mini HTTP Guide for Developers - michalc
https://charemza.name/blog/posts/abstractions/http/http-guide-for-developers/
======
fenesiistvan
Nice intro. This was my favorite for a while:
[https://www.jmarshall.com/easy/http/](https://www.jmarshall.com/easy/http/)

------
m3h
Does anyone know of a similar tutorial covering HTTP/2 and HTTP/3 as well but
in a easy-to-process language?

------
SergeAx
That's a nice piece, I got an idea to base one our tech interview question on
it.

Nit: the quote by Joel Spolsky is not about leaking some sensitive data to
third party, but about completely unrelated subject: leaking of underlying
complexity through programming abstraction designed to hide it.

~~~
michalc
Author here: thanks!

I was hoping to get across exactly that meaning of leaky: that HTTP shows
information from, and allows control of, parts of the otherwise-abstracted-
away lower-levels, e.g. TCP/IP. Will see if I can make that clearer.

